
Ask HN: Which video tutorial sites to use to replicate a coding bootcamp? - Onixelen
You want to learn to program but you don&#x27;t want to pay the hefty cost of a programming bootcamp. Which video tutorial websites and video tutorials do you use?
======
Alex3917
I wrote this a couple years ago, it might be useful:

[http://alexkrupp.typepad.com/sensemaking/2013/11/2012-my-
yea...](http://alexkrupp.typepad.com/sensemaking/2013/11/2012-my-year-of-
code.html)

